# My Marineland LED light acting like a strobe light.



## discusdude

When l got up today, one of the LED light fixtures over my 135gal is blinking on and off like a strobe light. Anyone know how to fix this as i'm sure it's not good for the fish...The lights are on a timer and come on around 8am and go off around 10pm. All the LED's come on and the blue night light works.


----------



## aQ.LED

chance is one of the LED bulb failed so the current going thru ur fixture is offed, it doesn't have warranty any more?


----------



## discusdude

l bought it second hand, so no warranty. All th LED's light up when it is doing it's strobe thing.


----------



## aQ.LED

Even if all led light up, it still could end up with 1 of the diode failing. The way how it flashes is very typical comes to LED fixture. Also you would hope it is the led diodes, cuz if it's not, then could be either the driver or the controller is acting up. The chance of you fixing it without spending more money is small


----------



## discusdude

Does anyone know where l could take it to get an estimate on fixing it?


----------



## jobber

Try contacting marineland directly and see what they can do for you.

You got nothing to lose but a few moments of your time.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## smoke

My Marineland 36" led bar started strobing this week. Put the ac adapter (15 Vdc at 1.6 amp) on the bench and load tested. That is the culprit. Voltage was way down and bounced all over the place. RP electronics seems to have one (15 Vdc at 1.5 amp). Will let all know how it turns out.

Got the adapter (it is actually 15Vdc @ 1.3 amp) and all is good. Part number from RP is RPR-1501A3-P5 costs $17.70 tax in. The plug is too small to mate with the original so you have to splice the original to the adapter. Make sure the positive is inner section on the plug.


----------



## deadhead73

My 36 inch Blue and white led strip starting blinking today. My first guess was the power pack and that it was poorly made from china. The output was 3000mah/12v so i looked around and one of my comcast cable power packs was 12v/3a so i stripped the wires on it and then cut the end off from the original power pack for the led light. made sure the wires were matched and then soldered them to make good connection and then electrical tape. Plugged it in and flip the LED light on and everything is back to normal. Glad I do not always return the power adapters back to the cable company, just the boxes so i have extra to use. saved me about 20 bucks this time. lol.. hope this helps someone.


----------

